# Mapping editor - copying zones



## Dom (May 28, 2010)

I feel a bit dumb as I'm trying to accomplish a simple task, but just don't succeed, despite RTFM.

In K3.5 I have an existing drum patch. I want to duplicate all the snares that sit on C2 to another key, so the snares can be played from either. There are 10 velocity layers, different mic positions, and probably round robins. The C2 snare is also part of 2 groups that span over an octave containing different brush snare articulations. I want to duplicate only the C2 snare. 

When I try to select all the zones by shift-clicking, then duplicating, then moving onto another key, it never quite selects all the mic positions. Is there a way to select ALL the zones that sound on C2? Or are there other way to accomplish this task?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 28, 2010)

Did you use the List View? If no, try it.


----------



## Dom (May 28, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah, in the list editor I can select all the zones, but when I duplicate them and them move them, both the original C2 and the new key doesn't sound the same anymore. It must have something to do with group settings. 

In the end I had to give up, and simply copied the whole patch, midi transposed it, and restricted its key range to create a multi that does effectively what I wanted. 

It's been interesting to see however what a complicated beast Kontakt really is for me, as I am coming from Logic's EXS24 where I can set up new patches within seconds. I'll have to spend some proper time to understand Kontakt, and that is without even touching scripts.


----------



## Tod (May 28, 2010)

Hi Dom,

If I understand what your trying to do, one way you can do this is to add a "New Instrument" into the Kontakt rack view.

Then go into the instrument your editing and select the group (in the group editor) that has the samples you want to copy. Copy that group and then go back to the "New Instrument" and paste that group into the group editor there.

Now you can move the samples around where ever want, then copy and paste that group back into your iniginal instrument. It will add that group to the Group Editor as well as the associated sample zones into the Mapping Editor.

If you don't want the extral Group, simply select the copied zones and move them to the original group.

Heh heh, unless I misunderstand what your trying to do this should work. :D 

Tod


----------



## Dom (May 29, 2010)

Many thanks Tod, this worked perfectly!


----------

